# Hot or Not ? Wempe watches are online since today



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Wempe Chronometerwerke



















Movement to be seen here:

http://www.wempe-sternwarte.de/index.php?bid=1&sbid=1&sp=3

Wempe Zeitmeister (automatic)










Wempe Zeitmeister (handwounded)


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

The handwound one looks nice, but overall, they're a little... uh... uninspired


----------



## bleddrewsoe (Feb 13, 2006)

Micha said:


> The handwound one looks nice, but overall, they're a little... uh... uninspired


My thoughts as well...Indifference is the word that came to mind when trying to describe the aesthetics. The handwinding movement does look nice though...


----------



## Wouter van Willigen (May 4, 2005)

I knew Albert was working on a Tourbillon movement. Now it's obvious he was working for Wempe not Nomos. I was always thinking: 'How will a Tourbillon fit into the Nomos line ... ?' Now we know: It doesn't ;-)

This model - I agree with Micha - looks nice but it's a little... uh... uninspired. Dials with giant holes are passé IMHO.


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I like them. I really like this one with the movement that was developed with Nomos. I agree that there is nothing inspiring about them, but they aren't as bad as some of the watches that makers are bringing out like the Zenith Defy line. I like these alot.


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

Just about OK with the Zeitmeister handwind, but would not go out of my way to seek one out.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: Not much to get excited about and no chrono. Could this be the start
of a trend?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

*I am terribly sorry but*

there is a chrono (three versions):




























Specs:
stainless steel case 316L, sapphire crystal, screwed back mit special Urania finish, full-cut strap, automatic movement (basicly a Valjoux 7753), hacks, inhouse fine adjustment. Diameter 42mm. Officially certified as a chronometer according to DIN 8319.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-( Dang, the top one could be a big seller.


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: I am terribly sorry but*

I like look of these chronos and other watches. That is the cool thing about watches. Each and every WIS has his/her own tastes. Makes for some fun in the WIS world.


----------



## Nauticus (Jun 24, 2006)

Although most of you didn't -I do like (most of) them. They are quite understated and timeless in design. I think this is the better way to (re)establish oneself as watch manufacturer in the long run. The profile to differentiate in design will be sharpened over time. 

The movement is definetly a beauty! I am wondering how long it will take to find some of the technical improvements in the Nomos standard movements?
According to the web-page, they are using screw-adjusted balance-wheel to reach the accuracy needed for the Chronometer certificate. Wouldn't fit too bad for a more precise tangente...

Regards Nauticus


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

*Let´s talk prices >>>>>>>>>>*

Wempe Zeitmeister line:

Quartz: starting at 775,-- Euro
Automatic: 1275,-- Euro
Zeitmeister Unitas: 1575,-- Euro (ouuuch, a Stowa Original is half the price)
Zeitmeister Chronograph (Valjoux 7753): 1975,-- Euro

Wempe Chronometerwerke

CW1 movement

Stainless steel: 3950,-- Euro
Gold: 7450,-- Euro

CW2 Tourbillon movement (made by Thierry Albert/Nomos)

Limited to 25 pieces in pt: 79.500 Euro









--Thierry Albert--
Pic courtesy by NOMOS


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the designs of the Wempe watches. They are a lot better looking and almost classical in a sense. They look a lot better than the direction say Zenith is taking.


----------



## Wouter van Willigen (May 4, 2005)

Two more things I don't like about these watches:

- The fonts: Why do these watches have three different fonts?

Not necessary IMHO and not very profesional, esp. the German Gothic font.

- Why does Wempe release a Quartz????

The only quartz watches sofar from Glashütte were Bruno Söhnle ....


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Let´s talk prices >>>>>>>>>>*

I expected the new movement to command a higher price. That doesn't shock me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Let´s talk prices >>>>>>>>>>*



thodgins said:


> I expected the new movement to command a higher price. That doesn't shock me.


Well, that´s the marketing strategy of Wempe. Mr. Wempe saif that most of the high-end watches Wempe is selling already left the price range the Wempe Chronometerwerke line jumped in (was placed). Interesting move though.


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

I normally just post in the Stowa forum, but after Mike posted these pictures on TimeZone I searched the internet for info and found this place first! I really like the automatic ones, they look very nice. Like a poor mans(relatively) Patek.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome Matt


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Zeitmaster handwind calibre is really a beauty!!! And the price for the S/S version is more than reasonable, by considering the high quality.
By the point of view of the final result, I agree with you all, they seem a little bit "uninspired".
In any case, welcome Wempe!!! :-!


----------



## Michael London (Mar 16, 2007)

I went into WEMPE in Bond St, London fairly intent on buying an IWC spitfire mkXVI. I had read that Wempe themselves were marketing a line of chronometers made at the observatory in Glashütte so I thought I'd compare the IWC to the Wempe Zeitmeister automatic. Aesthetically the Zeitmeister looked amazing. It has such a clean, precise dial. Suddenly the IWC looked a bit 'young' for me. The classic rather than the contemporary look won me over. It also felt weightier than the mkXVI. So I'm a very happy customer. It also has 'chronometer, made in Germany' on the dial which really makes it stand out from 'Swiss made..etc'
Michael


----------



## Nauticus (Jun 24, 2006)

Michael,

welcome to this forum and congratulations on your new Wempe! This is a great watch for sure.:-! 
But don't torture us with posting your new acquisition without including some pictures...

Regards Nauticus (Niels)


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on the Wempe. I would love to see some real world pics as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats with your new watch and welcome to Watchuseek and the German Watches Forum as well. I have "studied" the Wempe models too and was close to buy one.......but now I´ve seen the Glashütte Original Sixties. Don´t know what to do :think: Need some rest......


----------



## Michael London (Mar 16, 2007)

stuffler said:


> Congrats with your new watch and welcome to Watchuseek and the German Watches Forum as well. I have "studied" the Wempe models too and was close to buy one.......but now I´ve seen the Glashütte Original Sixties. Don´t know what to do :think: Need some rest......


Hi guys. Yes I'll post some pics of my Zeitmeister asap so you can have a good look.
best Michael


----------



## Michael London (Mar 16, 2007)

I will certainly post some pics of my Zeitmeister for your perusal!
thanks
Michael


----------



## Michael London (Mar 16, 2007)

Here are some pics of my Zeitmeister as promised- Michael

b-)


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Very very nice. Great looking Wempe. They did a great job on their new watch lines. Very classy.

Thanks for sharing the pics and again Congrats on a nice looking Wempe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

A CTT, classic timeless tiempiece :-!


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Commodore, I think it would be polite to mark verbatim quotes as such. ;-)


----------



## Daddel Virks (Feb 13, 2006)

Isn't Commodore also a starship rank :roll:.

Daddel.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Just curious, why quoting that old stuff (first posted on kronosclub.blogspot in November 2006) ???


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Daddel Virks said:


> Isn't Commodore also a starship rank :roll:.
> 
> Daddel.


I am missing Capt. Picard :-d:-d:-d

Added on April 04, 2008: BTW: La Forge calling Bochra "Commodore" was the only time that the rank was ever spoken of in Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## Tourby Watches (Jan 10, 2008)

for my taste... this watches have to much "promotion" and "marketing" characteristics

looks very similar to LANGE and why Wempe produce in Glashütte as their base is Hamburg? "Made in Glashütte i/SA" sounds better :-d


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Tourby Watches said:


> for my taste... this watches have to much "promotion" and "marketing" characteristics
> 
> looks very similar to LANGE and why Wempe produce in Glashütte as their base is Hamburg? "Made in Glashütte i/SA" sounds better :-d


Taste can't be discussed but looking at the Tonneau watches I can't see similarities with A.Lange & Söhne.

The fact that "Made in Glashütte" always sounds better than "Made in Oldenburg" or "Made in Düsseldorf" can't be denied and there indeed is a remarkable marketing effect. Wempe Chronometerwerke watches are made in the river Müglitz valley, where the Wempe Observatory / Chronometrie is located too. Imho such a quality watch deserves the imprint "Made in Glashütte" which - for me - is still a quality seal ( Iam not talking about Kronsegler !). 
I'd say it would have been the same effect manufacturing movements in Glashütte and mounting them in Hamburg. Everybody would habe known of the origin of the movement (not knowing if this economically would have made any sense).
Re: "Promotion": 
I have no clue what your term "promotion characteristics" could be about but as far as I am conderned I am happy with - and appreciate - any watchmaker's efforts to preserve Glashütte's watchmaking tradition and history. Thierry created a wonderful Tourbillon movement and I also like his hw movement fitting the Wempe Tonneau.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

stuffler said:


> I am missing Capt. Picard :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Added on April 04, 2008: BTW: La Forge calling Bochra "Commodore" was the only time that the rank was ever spoken of in Star Trek: The Next Generation.


:think:...........................Affirmative ;-)

Back on topic: The see through case back & movement looks good on the Chronometerwerke.


----------



## fmattes (Nov 24, 2007)

stuffler said:


> Thierry created a wonderful Tourbillon movement and I also like his hw movement fitting the Wempe Tonneau.


 The hw movement in the Chronometerwerke watches was created by Mirko Heyne not by Thierry Albert.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

fmattes said:


> The hw movement in the Chronometerwerke watches was created by Mirko Heyne not by Thierry Albert.


That happens if you type to fast and don´t re-read, you´re absolutely right. CW1 = Heyne, Mirko.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I love their Tourneau designs and plan on having one for my collection. I like the fact they are not mainstream like other watch brands. To purchase the brand is lots of trouble though.


----------



## Tourby Watches (Jan 10, 2008)

nothing wrong with their watches

but i check Wempe "marketing" and i check Lange "marketing"... and i found to much similarities... also in the art of advertising... also the font looks same.

your opinion Mike... my opinion. 

but i don´t like brands which will make better business with support of a other brands fame. And i think Wempe is big enough to make their own history?

i thought that Wempe is very interested in similarities with Lange? Isn´t?


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, Wempe used to be a big name in German watch production ... their Hamburger Chronometer Werke used to be of a similar quality as the Glashütte location.

I could imagine that at least history-wise, Wempe do see themselves on par with ALS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Tourby Watches said:


> And i think Wempe is big enough to make their own history?


Some informations on Wempe Chronometerwerke Hamburg is to be read on their website, another good source, especially for WW-II B-watches of Wempe: Konrad Knirim.

BTW: The moevements aren´t made by Wempe but Nomos, Made in Glashütte in either way.


----------

